
Ask HN: Anyone in need of DB/BI developer? - achillesheels
Greetings! First of all, I hope everyone is fine. That being said, my virtual assistant&#x27;s husband has been impacted by this bug and is immediately available for a new opportunity. I wanted to inquire if anyone needs an East Coast USA former Merchant Link Business Intelligence Developer? He also has been on lots of agile teams.<p>Please let me know and I can send the URL to download a copy of his resume.<p>Keep the good vibes going! :)
======
cpach
He might want to check the upcoming HN hiring threads for May (Who is hiring?
/ Who wants to be hired?). I guess those will be posted within 12 hours or so.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

